# Steeping for noobs



## rogue zombie

I'm a little confused about this subject, and not really getting the answers from YouTube and Google.

If someone could just give a little input, I would appreciate it:

1.) How do you know when you open a bottle that it needs to be "steeped"
2.) And basic steeping is closing it up and leaving it in the dark, right?
3.) How do you know when it's good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Good question, I would also like to know how this works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Basically you will taste that the flavours are not spot on or they don't blend together nicely yet.

The way that I steep my bottles is by keeping them in a pocket close to my body so they get gentle heat and shaking while im working and moving.

Then when ever I get a chance, usually in the evenings when I get home and have a vape session, I will open the bottle, remove the dripper top(comes out easily) then I squeeze the air out of the bottles and allow them to stand for like an hour. 

After an hour squeeze out the air again and close them up, ready for another days travelling in my pocket.

The process of steeping can take a week or 2 weeks for everything to blend together nicely. You will be able or should be able to taste an improvement in the flavours.

If after steeping the juice is not improving then you can decide to never buy from that vendor again  



JUST A NOTE OF WARNING:
Make sure your bottles don't leak before carrying them with you in your pocket!!
What an oily, smelly mess that can be!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Something I have never tried but would like to know if someone else has:

What's the difference if you just put the bottle you bought (unopened) into a dark cupboard for 2 weeks

versus

Doing the breathing and shaking thing (i.e. opening the bottle to let the air out and squeezing the bottle slightly - then closing and giving it a good shake). I.e. letting it breathe occasionally and shake occasionally.

Is there any difference other than the speed at which it will steep?
Is the final product (i.e. the taste) any better with the shaking and breathing?


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm a little confused about this subject, and not really getting the answers from YouTube and Google.
> 
> If someone could just give a little input, I would appreciate it:
> 
> 1.) How do you know when you open a bottle that it needs to be "steeped"
> 2.) And basic steeping is closing it up and leaving it in the dark, right?
> 3.) How do you know when it's good?


 
@r0gue z0mbie

1) It's mostly the desert style juices, tobaccos and complex juices that need steeping. Some taste good out the mailbox and simply get better over time as flavours settle. Others can be horrible out of the mailbox and need that time to sit and settle before you can enjoy them. Any fruity flavours don't require any sort of steep and are perfect to vape straight out of the mailbox.

2) That's correct. Lock it up in the darkest of darkest places and let it sit. I generally check up on it every second or third day. shake it up, open the lid for 5 minutes and back in it goes.

3) There's no real indicator to tell when it will be perfect for you but i think colour is a fairly good way to gauge. Juices tend to become darker with steeping. I.E when i first bought a bottle of elvis's breakfast it was a pale yellow and after about 2 months it was quiet a dark yellow.

Some e liquid manufacturers will also inform you on their site if there is a minimum steeping time required for a liquid.


Always taste a juice when you get it, if you're not crazy about it, throw it into the dark, come back to it and see how the flavour has changed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> 1) It's mostly the desert style juices, tobaccos and complex juices that need steeping. Some taste good out the mailbox and simply get better over time as flavours settle. Others can be horrible out of the mailbox and need that time to sit and settle before you can enjoy them. Any fruity flavours don't require any sort of steep and are perfect to vape straight out of the mailbox.
> 
> 2) That's correct. Lock it up in the darkest of darkest places and let it sit. I generally check up on it every second or third day. shake it up, open the lid for 5 minutes and back in it goes.
> 
> 3) There's no real indicator to tell when it will be perfect for you but i think colour is a fairly good way to gauge. Juices tend to become darker with steeping. I.E when i first bought a bottle of elvis's breakfast it was a pale yellow and after about 2 months it was quiet a dark yellow.
> 
> Some e liquid manufacturers will also inform you on their site if there is a minimum steeping time required for a liquid.
> 
> 
> Always taste a juice when you get it, if you're not crazy about it, throw it into the dark, come back to it and see how the flavour has changed.


 
what about opening the bottle and removing the nipple. then place the bottle in a boiling cup of water till it cools. then store in a dark place while open allowing for breathing?

will this help speed up steeping?
will it affect the end result negatively?
will the heat factor change the nic concentration?


----------



## Nooby

CVS(Sharief) and myself steep juices with a desk or room lamp. We have not noticed and difference in nic or taste drop. Heat does help, but not a good idea to heat it up to fast I would suggest. Slow and steady is the way... Please be advised, this is my experience or opinion 

By the way, heat does speed up the steeping process significantly quicker, but then again, its not everyone's cup of tea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Marzuq said:


> what about opening the bottle and removing the nipple. then place the bottle in a boiling cup of water till it cools. then store in a dark place while open allowing for breathing?
> 
> will this help speed up steeping?
> will it affect the end result negatively?
> will the heat factor change the nic concentration?


Warm tap water is best. Heat causes nicotine to degrade so I try keep under 40°C. You shouldn't be using boiling water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

wh


Nooby said:


> CVS(Sharief) and myself steep juices with a desk or room lamp. We have not noticed and difference in nic or taste drop. Heat does help, but not a good idea to heat it up to fast I would suggest. Slow and steady is the way... Please be advised, this is my experience or opinion





Nooby said:


> CVS(Sharief) and myself steep juices with a desk or room lamp. We have not noticed and difference in nic or taste drop. Heat does help, but not a good idea to heat it up to fast I would suggest. Slow and steady is the way... Please be advised, this is my experience or opinion


 
please explain what you mean by 'steep juices with a desk lamp'
whats the process exactly?
jst to settle my curiosity


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> what about opening the bottle and removing the nipple. then place the bottle in a boiling cup of water till it cools. then store in a dark place while open allowing for breathing?
> 
> will this help speed up steeping?
> will it affect the end result negatively?
> will the heat factor change the nic concentration?


 

To be honest i have no clue bud. Sorry. I havent tried any methods of speeding up the process.

One thing i know is to not let it "breathe" for more than a few hours or the flavour will start to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Marzuq said:


> wh
> 
> please explain what you mean by 'steep juices with a desk lamp'
> whats the process exactly?
> jst to settle my curiosity


 
The lamp gives off heat, keeping it at different distances will give you different degrees of heat. I will let it lie for about 5 - 10 mins or so (heat dependent of course), then pick up, shake and air, then repeat about 4 or 5 times. I did this with Elvis's breakfast as well, the juice was a shade or 2 darker the next day. Once again, please be advised that this is my experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nooby

Yiannaki said:


> To be honest i have no clue bud. Sorry. I havent tried any methods of speeding up the process.
> 
> One thing i know is to not let it "breathe" for more than a few hours or the flavour will start to go.


 
I agree, try not to let your bottle remain open for to long. Just think it as a bottle of cooldrink. Over time, nicotine and/or flavor starts to escape. This is not 100% factual, but just my thoughts..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Nooby said:


> The lamp gives off heat, keeping it at different distances will give you different degrees of heat. I will let it lie for about 5 - 10 mins or so (heat dependent of course), then pick up, shake and air, then repeat about 4 or 5 times. I did this with Elvis's breakfast as well, the juice was a shade or 2 darker the next day. Once again, please be advised that this is my experience.
> 
> View attachment 10822
> View attachment 10823


this is interesting. i will most certainly give it a shot. i also have some elvis breakfast that require some steeping... at my own risk of course


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya I think it was a RipTrippers video that I saw where the guy said don't let them breathe for long.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya I think it was a RipTrippers video that I saw where the guy said don't let them breathe for long.


will most certainly be looking that video up thanks


----------



## rogue zombie

Marzuq said:


> will most certainly be looking that video up thanks



I watched it on a friends laptop a few weeks ago, so I can't save you time by looking up my "view history"
But I was looking for steeping, so look that up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I watched it on a friends laptop a few weeks ago, so I can't save you time by looking up my "view history"
> But I was looking for steeping, so look that up.


 
ill check from my fone when im on wifi at home later. then possibly put the link up if i find it.
thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

In addition to lamp, pocket, or cup of hot tap water used as a heat-source for steeping...

You can also let your bottle of juice sit on top of your DSL Router.
It gets nice and warm up there, but never HOT.

So you can just leave it sitting there for days and days - but do remember to shake it a little bit every now and then.

By far my favorite heat-steep method for the time being.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Also ejuice breaks down in sun light so don't leave it in direct sun light for an extended period of time like a windowsill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Just my observations over the past couple of months re steeped vs. unsteeped juice:

* unsteeped juice is quite harsh on my throat (like drinking warm undiluted Oros), and after proper steeping tones down to a smoothness without compromising the flavour or throat hit.
* properly steeped juices are darker in colour than fresh unsteeped juices (except juices like menthol that stays light in color).
* steeping juice at temperature >60°C oxidises the nic content and normally tastes k@k or at least looses some nic with a very low throat hit and zero kick.
* well steeped juice actually intensifies the intended flavour/s.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Yiannaki

To me, e juice is like fine wine. There's no substitute for good ol' time !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

johan said:


> Just my observations over the past couple of months re steeped vs. unsteeped juice:
> 
> * unsteeped juice is quite harsh on my throat (like drinking warm undiluted Oros), and after proper steeping tones down to a smoothness without compromising the flavour or throat hit.
> * properly steeped juices are darker in colour than fresh unsteeped juices (except juices like menthol that stays light in color).
> * steeping juice at temperature >60°C oxidises the nic content and normally tastes k@k or at least looses some nic with a very low throat hit and zero kick.
> * well steeped juice actually intensifies the intended flavour/s.


Ahhhh you hit the nail on the head - the Oros part. I have been trying to figure out how to explain that to somebody  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

how to know if juice needs to steep:

1)smell it if it smells horrible it probably needs to steep!
2)taste it if it taste horrible it probably needs to steep!
3) after you have left it for +- 1 month start at number 1 again if it still isnt great sell it to a friend or give it away to your foe

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

When I mix a juice or even when I get new juices, I use the quick steep method about 5 or 8 times.

Put in hot water for 15mins, take out, air, shake for 30 seconds and put back in hot water. Repeat another 4 or 7 times and my juices always come out wonderful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

zadiac said:


> When I mix a juice or even when I get new juices, I use the quick steep method about 5 or 8 times.
> 
> Put in hot water for 15mins, take out, air, shake for 30 seconds and put back in hot water. Repeat another 4 or 7 times and my juices always come out wonderful.



That seems quick and simple enough.
Thank you I'll give it a bash.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## rich5432

Personally when I purchase juice try it in my local store right off the bat. If I think it can amount to something ill buy it with a few others casually swapping through the juices. Whatever taste best off the line I vape and in my case within a few days (3-7) all juices usually settle enough to vape on happily. I leave all my bottles in a case so they remain out of sunlight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

zadiac said:


> When I mix a juice or even when I get new juices, I use the quick steep method about 5 or 8 times.
> Put in hot water for 15mins, take out, air, shake for 30 seconds and put back in hot water. Repeat another 4 or 7 times and my juices always come out wonderful.


 

i do the same, although without the lid off - with the juices i mix, not with the bought juices.

HHV NET juices,...3 weeks in the post after they mix it (assuming they mix per order)... they all need at least a week+ before they are good, some need 3+ weeks. (Like Huntsman - it was nasty when i got it, spicy and very unblended, and then after 3 weeks it was very different.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Office steep! 
Aerate and shake every now and then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHeunis

huffnpuff said:


> Office steep!
> Aerate and shake every now and then


 
Love it!


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MarkK

Nice pc dude 

I would not trust juice on top of my graphics card

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> Nice pc dude
> 
> I would not trust juice on top of my graphics card


 
That's not mine, my GPU would cook that juice faster than a microwave.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Creative photo @Alex - another way to steep some juice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Creative photo @Alex - another way to steep some juice?


 
Makes sense to me


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Makes sense to me


 
I agree, with some serious over-clocking and fresh ejuice will be ready in no time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Mmmm, what has variable heat with lots of shaking in a house? Maybe a securely wrapped & tied bundle in a low temp tumble drier cycle...

Any volunteers?


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> View attachment 10979


 
way too risky bro...


----------



## MarkK

Woww it gets even better, never noticed this guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I think I may have successfully steeped a juice.

Got some gorgeous Honey Badger. But while it was nice, I thought the flavours were a little too 'seperate' if that makes sense. I could taste the pipe Tabacco, honey and vanilla distinctly, but they didn't seem 'married'.

So I did the warm water thing a few times, and now it just seems more 'blended' all together and mellowed out.

It's even more yum now!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StangV2_0

We have a baby bottle warmer lying here which isnt being used that can be set at various temperatures of which the lowest is 40°C. You guys reckon that might work?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

StangV2_0 said:


> We have a baby bottle warmer lying here which isnt being used that can be set at various temperatures of which the lowest is 40°C. You guys reckon that might work?


 
i reckon this would work but the question now is for how long do u run it for before u let it cool down. 
maybe 20 minutes on then cool down for 20 and repeat 4 to 5 times.


----------



## Noddy

I put some new juices in a box, and put the box on top of my DSTv decoder. Shake them every hour or so. Did this for 2 days. There is definitely a change in colour, and taste improved.


----------



## rogue zombie

I had a pretty genius "warming" idea...






Lol 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cat

Warmth is not a big deal, you need shaking, vibration. Hence the ultrasonic. Slight warmth to thin the VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I had a pretty genius "warming" idea...
> 
> View attachment 11602
> 
> View attachment 11603
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
thats priceless... now jst take a drive up and down a cobble road

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest

I personally have 2 steeping methods that I use regularly and to excellent effect. 

Method 1: Ultrasonic cleaner (if you own one).
Decant the juice into a glass vessel (very NB) and place in the ultrasonic cleaner (covered or uncovered doesn't really matter, but I tend to do mine covered for safety's sake. Fill the cleaner with cold/room temp tap water. Set the cleaner to a 30 minute cycle.

When the cycle begins i normally read the temperature at being between 10ºC and 22ºC depending on the season and weather. After running a 30 minute cycle I take the temperature again. Again depending on the season and weather one may observe anything from a 15ºC to 25º rise in temperature.

The ultrasonic vibrations (42000 pulses per minute) do 2 things. Firstly they mix the juices various components together faster that you could even imagine. Secondly, the intensity of the pulses actually causes friction between the water molecules, heating the water up. (I have not tested whether or not one could could actually boil water this way, but have managed to bring the temperature up to 70ºC at one point just to see. I'm pretty sure based on those results that it would be possible.)

So the sweet spot is really aroung the mid 40's. Don't ever go higher than 50ºC just to be safe. Run as many cycles as you need to to achieve this temperature, then allow the juice to stand in the water until the water returns to its original temperature. Rinse and repeat as many times as you like.

I once did this to a juice 6 times cos I'd bought it at vape meet and had to add nic myself. It started out clear. By the end of the 6th cycle it was a deep orange!

Method 2: Your car

Put your juices in a tupperware or something. Must be preferably white plastic. Park your car somewhere in the sun, go shopping, have a coffee, go about your daily business. After a week it will be good and properly steeped and taste fantastic.


I personally prefer Method 1 cos it gives me complete control over the process, but that being said I rarely have the time to do it and as a result use Method 2 much, much more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat

hmm, not bad. put the container somewhere it gets some vibration. in one of the door storage-whatevers would be good, i suppose.


----------



## Chef Guest

Cat said:


> hmm, not bad. put the container somewhere it gets some vibration. in one of the door storage-whatevers would be good, i suppose.


Reckon that would work just fine.

It's just amazing watching the juice steep before your eyes in the ultrasonic. Mindblowingly cool!


----------



## rogue zombie

Marzuq said:


> thats priceless... now jst take a drive up and down a cobble road





I was on the road from JHB to PTA and back, so it's quite a bit of swaying around at least. And in that position it doesn't roll off.



Cat said:


> Warmth is not a big deal, you need shaking, vibration. Hence the ultrasonic. Slight warmth to thin the VG.



Ye it obviously got some movement, but not much actual shacking. Highway driving mostly.



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> Reckon that would work just fine.
> 
> It's just amazing watching the juice steep before your eyes in the ultrasonic. Mindblowingly cool!


 
guess and ultra somic is now on everyones vape list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Chef Guest said:


> I personally have 2 steeping methods that I use regularly and to excellent effect.
> 
> Method 1: Ultrasonic cleaner (if you own one).
> Decant the juice into a glass vessel (very NB) and place in the ultrasonic cleaner (covered or uncovered doesn't really matter, but I tend to do mine covered for safety's sake. Fill the cleaner with cold/room temp tap water. Set the cleaner to a 30 minute cycle.
> 
> When the cycle begins i normally read the temperature at being between 10ºC and 22ºC depending on the season and weather. After running a 30 minute cycle I take the temperature again. Again depending on the season and weather one may observe anything from a 15ºC to 25º rise in temperature.
> 
> The ultrasonic vibrations (42000 pulses per minute) do 2 things. Firstly they mix the juices various components together faster that you could even imagine. Secondly, the intensity of the pulses actually causes friction between the water molecules, heating the water up. (I have not tested whether or not one could could actually boil water this way, but have managed to bring the temperature up to 70ºC at one point just to see. I'm pretty sure based on those results that it would be possible.)
> 
> So the sweet spot is really aroung the mid 40's. Don't ever go higher than 50ºC just to be safe. Run as many cycles as you need to to achieve this temperature, then allow the juice to stand in the water until the water returns to its original temperature. Rinse and repeat as many times as you like.
> 
> I once did this to a juice 6 times cos I'd bought it at vape meet and had to add nic myself. It started out clear. By the end of the 6th cycle it was a deep orange!
> 
> Method 2: Your car
> 
> Put your juices in a tupperware or something. Must be preferably white plastic. Park your car somewhere in the sun, go shopping, have a coffee, go about your daily business. After a week it will be good and properly steeped and taste fantastic.
> 
> 
> I personally prefer Method 1 cos it gives me complete control over the process, but that being said I rarely have the time to do it and as a result use Method 2 much, much more.


 
On the boiling side, exactly the same principle applied with a microwave, just the medium differs; being a radio wave instead of a mechanical wave.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Hi...

I found this old thread, and when it comes to juice knowledge, I call myself a noob.
So is steeping still used?
Is there a sure, quick way that works and safe?

I'm referring to MTL freebase specifically.

Thanks.


----------



## vicTor

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi...
> 
> I found this old thread, and when it comes to juice knowledge, I call myself a noob.
> So is steeping still used?
> Is there a sure, quick way that works and safe?
> 
> I'm referring to MTL freebase specifically.
> 
> Thanks.



hi, yes steeping it's still used (unfortunately)

some recipes/profiles must steep, some even as long as 30 days +

there are all sorts of tricks to hasten the steep, I strap my juice to a jig saw blade and let it run

NB - I'm only kidding !

nothing beats father time

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

only sure way...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Ok but, here is my question.... I come home with bottles bought liquid. Do I just leave them in a temperate room or warmer or cooler.....Do I remove the cap so it breaths? Or is that not needed?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Ok but, here is my question.... I come home with bottles bought liquid. Do I just leave them in a temperate room or warmer or cooler.....Do I remove the cap so it breaths? Or is that not needed?



"bought" liquid should just be kept out of direct sunlight and in room temperature

but each to his own

some peeps keep their juice in a fridge for instance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

to add, the fridge apparently slows down the steep

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> to add, the fridge apparently slows down the steep


I keep my nic in the fridge but the flavours stay in a box at room temp.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Remember this so well when i just started DIYing around 4 years back. Trying to find any possible way to speed up the steeping from warm baths, microwave, tumble dryer you name it. 

I have since come to realize that once the juice has been mixed, shake the hell out of it and put it in the juice cupboard for a week at least before trying it. Like mentioned, some juices can take weeks to steep and all depends if its a tobacco, creams, custards ect. 

Fruits are usually SNV so you are able to vape the juice straight after the first shake but it will get better after around 3 days minimum. 

The trick with DIY is, make enough juice so that by the time you start vaping that juice, you have already made more juice that starts to steep so that you always have steeped juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------

